# Actual Data Usage



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Can someone who exclusively uses their phone for Uber please post real data usage correlated to hours per month you drive?

Thanks.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> Can someone who exclusively uses their phone for Uber please post real data usage correlated to hours per month you drive?


Yep ... I used 1.8 GB data last month ... and was online for 243 hours. Not sure how many hours I drove ... but should give you an idea. BTW - I have unlimited data plan with Sprint


----------



## MikeD415 (Apr 7, 2016)

Are there any changes now that the new version shows surge data when you are offline ? I just got a huge data bill for last month ...


----------



## The Driver83 (Apr 8, 2016)

There's a feature in the app where you can set it to send you a notification as of when there's a certain level of surge in price. You should check that out.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

The Driver83 said:


> There's a feature in the app where you can set it to send you a notification as of when there's a certain level of surge in price. You should check that out.


I have mine set really low and it has NEVER notified me... Ever.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

My account is about to reset in 2 days, and I was going to find out the same thing you are asking... With one small difference. I am wondering how much less it will be since I'm using offline google maps to save data...


----------



## The Driver83 (Apr 8, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I have mine set really low and it has NEVER notified me... Ever.


Mine does send me sometimes. I don't know if it always work though.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

MikeD415 said:


> Are there any changes now that the new version shows surge data when you are offline ? I just got a huge data bill for last month ...


What kinds of overage are you talking about? What was the amount of data you were charged for?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MikeD415 said:


> Are there any changes now that the new version shows surge data when you are offline ? I just got a huge data bill for last month ...


It's probably maps, it uses a lot of data.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You can actually download a pretty good chunk of your area in Google Maps to use offline...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimS said:


> You can actually download a pretty good chunk of your area in Google Maps to use offline...


Yes. I used less than half the data this month compared to the past two.


----------

